# Are these plants alright for red eyed tree frogs?



## rockdudette1066 (Jun 8, 2008)

And when i say ok i mean they won’t harm them in any possible way...
Adiantum (Maidenhair ferns) 
Anthurium (Flamingo Plants)
Sansevieria (Mother-in-laws Tongue)
Aphelandra (Zebra Plants)
Scindapsus (Pothos)
Philodendron
Chlorophytum (Spider plant)
Crassula (Jade plant)
Dracaena (Dragon Plant)
Maranta (Prayer Plants)
Peace Lily
Lucky Bamboo
Obviously i wont use all of them i just need a rough idea what and what isn’t safe for them. Is there anything you can think of that isn’t on that list? Do you see any problems with what is on that list? Your help would be veryyyy greatly appreciated because im scared of doing something to harm my red eyed frogs.


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

You could try this link Safe Plants for Terrariums - sSNAKESs : Reptile Forum I don't have RETF but whites,peacocks and fire bellies,I have used orchids,bromeliads,aloes,any succulents and bamboo,the bamboo I have are long stems that curl at the top and sprout if you push the ends into the subsrtate they grow well and give goog climbing branches.Just check the plants out to see if they will stand moist conditions,most ferns are also good,hope this helps if I think of any more will post later.


----------



## Frogdude (Jun 28, 2008)

rockdudette1066 said:


> And when i say ok i mean they won’t harm them in any possible way...
> Adiantum (Maidenhair ferns)
> Anthurium (Flamingo Plants)
> Sansevieria (Mother-in-laws Tongue)
> ...


 
The adiantum, anthurium, scindapsus, philodendron, chlorophytum, maranta and peace lilly are all ideal. I dont know if the dracaena will stand up to the humidity but it would be safe for the frogs, check the sanseviera for spines at the tip of the leaf that could harm the frogs. The bamboo i would have thought would be fine. The aphelandra and crassula i'm not familiar with i'm afraid. 
Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

I use alot of those in my red eye viv and they are growing like crazy. My list of plants is anthurium, pothos, prayer plant, spider plant, wandering jew, peace lily, anubius and an epi fern


----------

